# Help power a Mehano TGV in the USA



## Mikimousse (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello!

I'm originally from France and had Jouef and Lima HO trains (including a classic orange TGV) when I was little. Now I moved to the US and want to introduce my 5-year-old boy to the joys of electric train sets. I was hoping to find a TGV made by an American brand but could not find any. However, I found the *Mehano Duplex TGV made in Slovenia (T681)* which looks really neat except the *power supply is for Europe. *

The adapter is AC input 230V/50Hz, AC output 16V/500mA/8VA and the regulator takes this output in for an output that is DC 0-13V/400mA/5.2W (like this one Amazon.com: Mehano MEHANOF371 Adapter & Regulator-Made in Slovenia, Multi Colour: Toys & Games).

*How can I make this work in the USA?* Here are options I was thinking of but I would appreciate any input on whether this would work without damaging the train:
1. Simply plug in the adapter on to a 110 --> 230V transformer like this one https://www.amazon.com/Power-Bright...s=transformer+110+-+230&qid=1596992359&sr=8-3. My problem with this is that the AC frequency will remain the American 60Hz and I wonder if that will damage the Mehano adapter, regulator and/or train?
2. Find an adapter that takes in 110V/60Hz and has an AC output 16V/500mA/8VA which I could plug in to the Mehano regulator. Unfortunately I was unable to find such an adapter online and also the frequency will remain 60Hz, so same question than for 1.
3. Use a different regulator such as the railpower 1300 (Amazon.com: Model Rectifier Corporation Railpower 1300 Power Pack: Toys & Games). The output seems different than the Mehano though (15V DC, 7 VA) so I'm worried about damaging the train.

Any input would be most welcome!
Thanks


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The important question:

*What kind of power does the train itself require?*

Is it standard HO 12v "DC"?
Or is it like Marklin -- which run on AC (NOT on DC)?

If it's standard DC, just use an "American" power pack to run it.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I was going to say it seems to me it's the track side power you care about because...

So if it's DC operation, and say volts 0 to around 16 to make it go. Then any ho size transformer made for the us that will plug into us receptical of 120v should make it go...

But if the absolute max voltage the locomotive will take is 13v dc... You could measure it with a volt ohm meter and put a piece of tape to prevent the dial, slider, actuator from going further as a precaution against over voltage.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Welcome back to the hobby!
That's a very cool looking train and seems to be quite a bargain too! Now you've got me looking at other Mahano bullet trains that also are quite reasonably priced. I happen to have one of the older Lima Shinkansen trains that was likely sold in France as well as other eurpoean countries and the USA decades ago. Budget Railroading: Lima Shinkansen Bullet Train Set.
A neat train though I've got to get new traction tires for it.

I think that you should be fine with a standard US train power supply. The Railpower 1300 is a fine product. Mehano has sold tons of it's locomotives in the USA over the years, -usually under other names like Life-Like, Model Power, AHM, etc...- and I don't recall any mention of differences in the power handling between US and overseas sold items. 

You may be able to find a "wall wart" transformer to use in place of the one it came with and use the same speed regulator. More likely though, you'll just want to buy a US controller/power supply. They are widely available and if you put up an ad here you may even find a cheap one used.


----------



## Mikimousse (Aug 9, 2020)

Ok - thank you all so much for your replies, very helpful!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

European locomotives will run just fine on a North American power supply. Just match the output of the new one to your old one and you'll be fine.

All I run are European locomotives and they don't know the difference.


----------



## coblesan (Sep 28, 2019)

Although I am currently not in the United States, due to all the research I have conducted I know all my European trains will work just fine, As MichaelE stated, as long as the output is the same, everything will work just fine.

Mike


----------

